# What Really grinds my gears...



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Bought a 100' hose from the big box store. Packaging says high burst rated at 500psi; NeverKink, no kinks, no tangles, GUARANTEED (in caps for emphasis on the label)

I am hear to say that is a bold face lie.



After I removed that kink the hose was generous and gave me a new free kink



But wait, there's more... We receive the double kink unicorn.. :lol:



I decided to cut the hose into 10' lengths and I am selling them at the local BDSM club because this is way too much kinky for me to deal with.

And just ordered another hose from Eley... yeah.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah, their claims are pretty out there. I also have the kink free hoses....they don't kink often, but they still do.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Great thread


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

My favorite kink is when I am using the dial and spray and have to loose my spot and rhythm to fix it. That is always pleasurable.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

"commercial" grade hoses from big box stores always disappointed me. So i saved up $, remortgaged my home, sold a kidney and paid $115 for a 75' Eley. its been good for its first 5 weeks.


----------

